

Google woos developers by releasing cloud platform code to GitHub - jeffreyfox
http://www.zdnet.com/google-woos-developers-by-releasing-cloud-platform-code-to-github-7000010190/

======
manidoraisamy
Smart move! This will neutralize cloudfoundry's advantage. We should see
Appfog like platforms on Google cloud in future.

